# Vancouver Technical South Bend Lathe Video on YouTube



## HMF (Nov 11, 2010)

SOUTHBEND METAL LATHE part 1 of 2 (basic use) 

[video=youtube;fmFQEnDZy6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmFQEnDZy6E[/video]

SOUTHBEND METAL LATHE pt 2 of 2

[video=youtube;YPYBWXY60Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPYBWXY60Sc&amp;amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

